
Julia 0.4 Release Announcement - fanfantm
http://julialang.org/blog/2015/10/julia-0.4-release
======
commentzorro
By far the most notable improvement in this release:

 _The command line (REPL) now supports tab-completion of emoji characters.
([https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/107090](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/107090))
_

~~~
acidflask
The correct link is
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/10709](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/pull/10709)

April 1 was a good day in the lab!

------
fithisux
An IDE would be also ideal (or at least a current tutorial for emacs mode
installation)

~~~
ihnorton
People are working on this -- come join the fun! There is a LightTable-based
environment at [http://junolab.org/](http://junolab.org/), but that group has
shifted focus to building on Atom for long-term sustainability:
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/atom-language-
julia](https://github.com/JuliaLang/atom-language-julia)

(I don't really use emacs, but I thought julia-mode was available from MELPA)

